# Paul Sherwen >>>> Oh no he did NOT!



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Heard it today: "He's got to dig deep into the suitcase of courage."

And my other favorite from today, this one from Phil: "They simply refuse to say 'never say die.'"

Doesn't that mean that they quit??

Gotta love those blokes.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Phil has dulcet tones, I could forgive him anything.

These guys do a little better, all true and recorded:

SPORTS COMMENTATOR SLIP-UPS

1. "Sure, there have been deaths in boxing, but none of them serious."

(Alan Minter)

2. "And this is Gregoriava from Bulgaria. I saw her snatch this morning and it was amazing ! "
(Pat Glenn - weightlifting commentator)

3. "Andrew Mehrtens loves it when Darryl Gibson comes inside of him."
(New Zealand rugby commentator Murray Mexted)

4. "This is really a lovely horse. I once rode her mother."
(Ted Walsh - horse racing commentator)

5. "I've never had major knee surgery on any other part of my body."
(Winston Bennett)

6. "The lead car is absolutely unique, except for the one behind it, which is identical."
(Murray Walker - F1 racing commentator)

7. "I owe a lot to my parents, especially my father and mother."
(Greg Norman)

8. "If history repeats itself, I should think we can expect the same thing again."
(Terry Venables - Soccer Coach)

9. "I would not say that David Ginola is the best left winger in the Premiership, but there are none better."
(Ron Atkinson - soccer coach)

10. "Ah, isn't that nice. The wife of the Cambridge president is kissing the cox of the Oxford crew."
(Harry Carpenter at the Oxford-Cambridge boat race 1977)

11. "Julian Dicks is everywhere. It's like they've got eleven Dicks on the field"
(Metro Radio)

12. "Strangely, in slow motion replay, the ball seems to hang in the air for even longer."
(David Acfield)

13. "What will you do when you leave football, Jack. Will you stay in football?"
(Stuart Hall Radio 5 live)

14. "And there goes Juantorena down the back straight, opening his legs and showing his class."
(David Coleman at the Montreal Olympics)

15. "One of the reasons Arnie (Arnold Palmer) is playing so well is that before each tee shot, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them....Oh My God! What have I just said?!!!"
(US PGA Commentator)

16. "For those of you who are watching in black and white, the blue is behind the brown."
(Ted Lowe, Snooker commentator)

17. True story... a female news anchor who, the day after it was supposed to have snowed and didn't, turned to the weatherman and asked... "So Bob, where's that 8 inches you promised me last night?" ... Not only did HE have to leave the set, but half the crew did too as they were laughing so hard!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

"For those of you who are watching in black and white, the blue is behind the brown."

Could easily have been a Fred Willard line from _Best in Show_. Wha happen???


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

"This is really a lovely horse. I once rode her mother"

Oh man! That almost had me spitting out my drink. Classic.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Those are great!
Kevin Keegan's got some great ones too


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

ROFL

#15 is priceless


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Those are hilarious! :lol:


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

*poast ur Paul/Phil cliches here*

"Well Phil, I'll tell you, this man is a *battler*...he wont take 'no' for an answer...he is riding like a man possessed..."

"Well Phil, I reckon these riders are going *around about *80 kilometers per hour down these mountain switchbacks..."


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Paul: "A man by the name of insert famous name here."


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

on the break yesterday right before the peloton swept them up, Paul gave us the "suitcase" line... enough already - it's time for a new one Paulie.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Hot Air Ballon*

I believe it was stage 3 when Paul said this: "He wants to drop the two sand bags and float to victory". Clever, I thought.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Phil and Paul (and Bobke) make watching teh Tour Day France something special. Wouldn't be the same without them.


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

Some Bob Roll:
"Kilometers are passing like kidney stones"
"Lance Armstrong is the eye of the hurricane and he's headed straight for the Jan Ullrich trailer park"


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Number 15 is awesome, made all the better by his realization! 

The suitcase line is in his Wiki entry.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I had to take a mental pause on the "never say die" statement yesterday. 

Say what you want about those guys, they can keep these tedious flat stages fairly interesting and Phil gets so jacked up at the finishes you can't help but get excited. Compare to Rolli and Al doing a stage finish.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> Heard it today: "He's got to dig deep into the suitcase of courage."



On my way up the coast yesterday, battling a 20mph+ headwind, my inner Paul said those exact words: " C'mon lad, only 20 more miles of this, dig deep into your suitcase of courage and hope you don't pull out the stinky underwear"


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

can someone please tell me why, why oh why, I have to listen to that moron Al Trautwig flatten everything, including the otherwise indominatable Bob Roll, instead of Phil and Paul in the "Expanded Coverage"?
I can't stand it.

This morning, Paul said of Mayo, "When he's on, he's with the best in the world for climbers. Other times, he can't get up a motor crossing."


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

bill said:


> can someone please tell me why, why oh why, I have to listen to that moron Al Trautwig flatten everything, including the otherwise indominatable Bob Roll, instead of Phil and Paul in the "Expanded Coverage"?
> I can't stand it.


Why? Because you don't have Tivo.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

svend said:


> On my way up the coast yesterday, battling a 20mph+ headwind, my inner Paul said those exact words: " C'mon lad, only 20 more miles of this, dig deep into your suitcase of courage and hope you don't pull out the stinky underwear"


I made my wife spit up her wine last night doing an impersonation of him.

"He's reaching into his suitcase of courage ... pulling out luggage!"


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

My fav from today was (regarding the peleton being stretched out in front and the rear, with the bulge in the middle..


"Like a snake that just ate an antelope."


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

bill said:


> can someone please tell me why, why oh why, I have to listen to that moron Al Trautwig flatten everything, including the otherwise indominatable Bob Roll, instead of Phil and Paul in the "Expanded Coverage"?
> I can't stand it.


Seriously. Not that Traut is a horrible commentator...he just comes across as way too polished/plastic for the amount of knowledge that he has about cycling and the TdF (not much). Why is he considered the "lead commentator", while Bobke is regarded as the "sidekick"??

Either way, I much prefer listening to the Brits' commentary. Picking out the cliches is half the fun!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

BenWA said:


> Seriously. Not that Traut is a horrible commentator...he just comes across as way too polished/plastic for the amount of knowledge that he has about cycling and the TdF (not much). Why is he considered the "lead commentator", while Bobke is regarded as the "sidekick"??


Plus Trawt has that annoying penchant for making baseball references, just so us stupid Americans can follow along.




BenWA said:


> Either way, I much prefer listening to the Brits' commentary. Picking out the cliches is half the fun!


Not to mention they're great at what they do. To hear Phil call out a sprint live is to witness a marvel of sports commentating.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*

I actually like Trautwig........as a studio host, not a "play by play" guy. The expanded coverage shouldn't make it harder to watch.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

you, sir, are a very generous and forgiving sort.

he should not pretend to know ANYTHING -- NOTHING, NADA -- about cycling. Then he may be tolerable.

He makes me miss Kirsten Gum. Heck, I miss Kirsten Gum anyway. She did not pretend to know anything about cycling, but played proxy for the under-informed but interested viewer by asking a lot of questions. Far better.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*

Ok, you got me there....trading al for gummi is a no brainer


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

IcemanYQQ said:


> ROFL
> 
> #15 is priceless



...actually that quip was from the Tonight Show when Johnny Carson was the host...Mrs Palmer was a guest, and Johnny asked her is she does anything for Arnolds good luck...she replied that she kissed his balls...

I have seen that clip and it is hilarious...

I think he replied something like: I bet that makes his putter sputter ....or somethng like that....

I don't know if that was spontaneous or a rehearsed scene


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

firstrax said:


> Some Bob Roll:
> "Kilometers are passing like kidney stones"
> "Lance Armstrong is the eye of the hurricane and he's headed straight for the Jan Ullrich trailer park"


"it's a full on schememge fest"


----------

